# Unlimited vacation club



## Lisa Ye (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi,  we purchased a membership into unlimited vacation club (UVC) after glasses of champagne,  etc and later found it that this company have a lot of bad reputations.  We didn't realize how much we've committed to paying. We tired to contact the club while we're still there,  but they told us that the office is under construction/restruction.  We came back to the states and try to reach them,  but they were very delayed and missed our calling timeframe.  Any advise how to cancel will be appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 7, 2017)

Lisa Ye said:


> Any advise how to cancel will be appreciated.  Thank you!



Check your contract very carefully.  It should have a clause in there about how to rescind including how much time you have (probably about 5 days) and the method to do it.  It likely stipulates that you should send in a letter to a particular address via certified mail, not by going into the office.

If you have passed your rescission period, try sending your letter in anyway.  It might work.  If that does not work, your best bet (but likely very costly) would be to stop paying any money to them.  You will likely lose what you already paid them but your contract will be terminated and you will not have to sink any more money into this.

The one caution we like to give is to not contact any of these timeshare or vacation club "cancellation" outfits.  They claim they will cancel it for you for a large fee.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 10, 2017)

extremely common to hear they came up with every excuse to avoid letting you rescind while on site...."vacation club" sales offices like these are pretty much the worst in the industry.

hopefully its just a matter of you stopping payment to cancel your membership (and disputing any charge made on your credit cards).

sometimes it can be quite hard to get back any monies paid upfront as a deposit however.


----------



## Jaclyn (Jul 31, 2017)

Lisa Ye said:


> Hi,  we purchased a membership into unlimited vacation club (UVC) after glasses of champagne,  etc and later found it that this company have a lot of bad reputations.  We didn't realize how much we've committed to paying. We tired to contact the club while we're still there,  but they told us that the office is under construction/restruction.  We came back to the states and try to reach them,  but they were very delayed and missed our calling timeframe.  Any advise how to cancel will be appreciated.  Thank you!



Hi, I recently had a similar experience to yours. I was wondering what was your outcome and what you did to get there? I tried contacted Unlimited Vacation Club to cancel due to their bad reputation and lack of savings in the end for the amount I'm about to pay for but they flat out told me they don't have a cancellation policy and basically told me that I would have to pay up if I want out.


----------



## Kelly Van de Sype (Jun 10, 2018)

(i am new) This question is mainly for LannyPC that said "to not contact any of these timeshare or vacation club "cancellation" outfits"
So I am in Unlimited Vacation Club for 1/2 year now and have had terrible time booking. I made a comment to them i was not happy thus far. My free week cant even be used in September as there is a long weekend  in September, somewhere in the world. <correction>*My* free week , turns into 3.5 nights because the resorts are 2 for 1 value. You might get a deal on a July/Aug vacation if you are lucky.
I then I got a call, from a officer that works for PBI , which is a "people's help organization" who fights for Mexicans and the Tourism industry, that creates jobs for Mexico. *But* somehow he knew I was in UVC, because he was notified that my contract , was sold to a third party and said he could help, as that is illegal.  They took my issue to Secretary of Tourism and got me a settlement within the week . Now another company Indeval is handling the PBI settlement money and ready to ship to me *BUT* ...wait the need to sell me AXA insurance first for $1500 , then they will ship money. Both Indeval and PBI are well established companies and even the notary on the Secretary of Tourism document, is truly registered. Email addresses and offices seem correct.
I have emailed PBI back and told them Indeval is not handling my settlement properly

Anyone had a similar experience and know of scammers using PBI or Indeval identities  ?    Any advice ?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 10, 2018)

everything in that post reeks of a scam Kelly

never ever pay anyone large upfront fees to do anything with your timeshare, its a very simple rule that will protect you from nearly every scam imaginable.


----------



## Kelly Van de Sype (Jun 10, 2018)

*yes , it does* but the PBI documentation is highly detailed. The PBI agent is on Linkin and I even saw his wedding photo posted in a local paper. My problem is this Indeval company seems to be trying to make some side money , rather than just sending the settlement.  I will NEVER send them money.  I talk to them Monday and will demand they send or I am done with them

Here is who Indeval is : S.D. Indeval, S.A. de C.V offers securities management, safekeeping, custody, clearing, settlement, and securities transfer services. S.D. Indeval, S.A. de C.V was formerly known as Instituto para el Depósito de Valo and changed its name to S.D. Indeval, S.A. de C.V in August 1986. The company was founded in 1978 and is headquartered in Mexico City, Mexico.  
This is who PBI is: 
Peace Brigades Internationa*l* (PBI) is a non-governmental organization founded in 1981 which "protects human rights and promotes non-violent transformation of conflicts". It primarily does this by sending international volunteers to areas of conflict, who then provide protective, non-violent accompaniment to members of human rights organizations, unions, peasant groups and others that are threatened by political violence. PBI also facilitates other peace-building initiatives within conflict countries. They are a “nonpartisan” organization that does not interfere with the affairs of those they accompany.[1]
Currently, in 2015, PBI has field projects in Colombia, Guatemala, Honduras, Indonesia, Kenya, Mexico and Nepal.


----------

